# Looking to apply to NHSP for April 5th



## kwarner93 (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone know how much they take past driving record into consideration? I know I will pass the PT and written and anything else they can throw at me but couple of minor mistakes when I was young could affect me. Anyone know? (and when I say mistakes like speeding tickets back in highschool couple accidents)


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Elaborate on the indiscretions Warner. How many. Age when they happened. Age now. Years distance between the incidents and now...

If your 20 and they happened when your were 17 might be viewed differently than if your 38 and they happened when you were 17...

What was the posted speed limit for the tickets?
Did your insurance company find you were "At Fault" for 1 or both of the accidents?

I'm certainly no expert, but that does seem heavy for a 4 year driving span.


----------



## kwarner93 (Feb 24, 2008)

two 90 mph when I was 19. 2 accidents when i was in college. 25 now been out of college for about 2 years.


----------

